# la mejor manera de suicidarse es *** de un edificio muy alto



## .Jordi.

Hola a todos (y todas ):

En la frase:

_la mejor manera de suicidarse es *** de un edificio muy alto_

¿se podrían usar indistintamente sin cambio de sentido los verbos: _tirarse, arrojarse, lanzarse, aventarse_?

Gracias


----------



## mirx

.jordi. said:


> hola a todos (y todas ):
> 
> En la frase:
> 
> _la mejor manera de suicidarse es *** de un edificio muy alto_
> 
> ¿se podrían usar indistintamente sin cambio de sentido los verbos: _tirarse, arrojarse, lanzarse, aventarse_?
> 
> Gracias



sí.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, .Jordi.

No veo diferencia en el uso de cualquiera de los verbos que propones en ese contexto. 

Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

Y, también, tirarse _desde_, lanzarse _desde_...


----------



## 0scar

_Aventarse_ es muy raro.
Otra forma es_ saltar desde__. _


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, Oscar.

No me atrevo a afirmarlo contundentemente, pero me parece haberlo escuchado frecuentemente en programas mexicanos ("aventar", quiero decir). 

Saludos,


----------



## mirx

0scar said:


> _Aventarse_ es muy raro.
> Otra forma es_ saltar desde__. _



¿En dónde?

A mí no se me ocurre algo más natural.


----------



## 0scar

Si _aventar_ es mexicano, también  dicen "dar  aventón" cuando hacen el favor de llevar a alguien en el "carro".
Por lo menos así hablan en las traducciones de películas


----------



## la_machy

0scar said:


> Si _aventar_ es mexicano, también dicen "dar aventón" cuando hacen el favor de llevar a alguien en el "carro".


 
Y sigue siendo correcto, segun la RAE.


----------



## 0scar

Y  casi más raro que aventarse.


----------



## Vampiro

.Jordi. said:


> Hola a todos (y todas ):
> 
> En la frase:
> 
> _la mejor manera de suicidarse es *** de un edificio muy alto_
> 
> ¿se podrían usar indistintamente sin cambio de sentido los verbos: _tirarse, arrojarse, lanzarse, aventarse_?
> 
> Gracias


"Saltar", es lo que suena más normal.
Si es que tiene algo de normal saltar desde un adificio, por supuesto.
Saludos.
_


----------



## la_machy

Pues depende do donde se diga 'aventarse'


----------



## 0scar

Leyendo lo que dice el RAE no hay manera que _aventarse_ sea correcto. El RAE habla especificamente de_ arrojarse, echarse_, _tirarse_, como verbos pronominales, pero _aventarse_ no existe.


----------



## Vampiro

*aventar**.*
*10. *prnl._ Col._,_ Hond._ y_ Méx._ *arrojarse* (‖ ir violentamente hacia alguien o algo).

Parece que sí es correcto, Oscar
Saludos.
_


----------



## 0scar

Todavia aventarse es incorrecto. Lo que dice el RAE es *aventar=arrojarse*. No dice aventarse=arrojarse.

Según el RAE hay que decir "para suicidarse hay que aventar (saltar) desde un edificio".


----------



## piraña utria

También dice que es "pronominal", Oscar.

Yo creo que "aventar" así lo comprende todo aquel que ha visto el capítulo de _El Chavo del Ocho_ cuando se fueron todos de paseo a Acapulco.

Saludos,


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¿Nadie dijo *echarse*?
¡Me extraña de tan eminentes colegas!

Y, aventarse, lo entienden 120 millones de mexicanos, que no son pocos. Chavo del Ocho  o no.

Digo, por lo de:

Leyendo lo que dice el RAE no hay manera que _aventarse_ sea correcto. El RAE habla especificamente de_ arrojarse, echarse_, _tirarse_, como verbos pronominales, pero _aventarse_ no existe. 

¿Aventarse no existe? ¡Uf, uf, y recontrauf! Cuidado. Con todo respeto.


----------



## 0scar

piraña utria said:


> También dice que es "pronominal", Oscar.


Pues si te vas a fijar en todos los detalles hombre...  

Volviendo al tema, una manera culta de suicidarse es _defenestrarse_ desde un edificio alto, pero implica que hay que hacerlo por una ventana, sí o sí.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

0scar said:


> Pues si te vas a fijar en todos los detalles hombre...
> 
> Volviendo al tema, una manera culta de suicidarse es _defenestrarse_ desde un edificio alto, pero implica que hay que hacerlo por una ventana, sí o sí.


 
Ya, pero decir que *aventarse *no existe, no es un detalle, *¡pibe!*
Como si dijéramos que *pibe* no existe.


----------



## 0scar

Para que se entienda que significa *raro* cuando dije que _aventarse_ es* raro*:

 Google:
"aventarse de/por/desde una ventana" 10 páginas
"arrojarse de/por/desde una ventana" 40.000 páginas
"tirarse de/por/desde una ventana" 180.000 páginas
"lanzarse de/por/desde una ventana" 30.000 páginas

¿Es raro o no?


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Al margen de las implicaciones éticas del enunciado... En Costa Rica, se diría "lanzarse" o "tirarse".

De la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua:


> *aventar*. (De _aventar_ 'impeler (el viento) algo.')       tr. Arrojar, impeler, echar. || *aventarse*. Arrojarse,       lanzarse sobre; atreverse. | *hasta pa' aventar pa' arriba*.       loc. adv. Muchos.
> 
> http://www.academia.org.mx/dicmex.php


Personalmente, no lo considero raro, Oscar. Pero yo estoy muy acostumbrado a los mexicanismos.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## ManPaisa

> la mejor manera de suicidarse es *** de un edificio muy alto



tirarse
lanzarse
aventarse (que de raro no tiene nada; como verbo, digo)
saltar


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Por acá no se utiliza "aventarse", pero se entiende. Me suena bien mexicano.


----------



## .Jordi.

Gracias a todos .
Yo personalmente quería usar el verbo _aventar(se)_, que es el que me gusta más, pero veo que no hay certeza de que sea correcto el uso pronominal del dicho verbo, y además algunos de vosotros lo consideran raro. Juan Jacob Vilalta ha añadido otro verbo que se podría usar, _echarse_, pero tras hacer una búsqueda rápida (Resultados *1*-*2* de aproximadamente *0* de *"echarse de un edificio"*) tampoco estoy seguro de que podamos usarlo en este sentido como pronominal.
Entonces según las estadísticas de Oscar lo más natural y sin que suene raro sería decir: _tirarse de un edificio_, ¿todos están de acuerdo con eso?


----------



## Mate

Jordi:

Muy pocas veces --por no decir nunca-- todos los hispanohablantes vamos a estar de acuerdo en lo raro o en lo natural que nos suene o nos deje de sonar una palabra.

Si nos dices a qué público va dirigida tu traducción será más fácil darte una respuesta.

En mi opinión, lo más neutro es saltar o tirarse. Pero si tu traducción va dirigida al público mexicano, pues primero habría que especificarlo y luego, ponderar lo que ellos te aconsejan.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

.Jordi. said:


> Gracias a todos .
> Yo personalmente quería usar el verbo _aventar(se)_, que es el que me gusta más, pero *veo que no hay certeza de que sea correcto el uso pronominal del dicho verbo*



Sí la hay, y el DRAE lo confirma.


----------



## la_machy

Hola, Jordi.
 Creo que está muy claro que la mayoría pensamos que *aventarse* NO es raro y se usa. 
Lo que te dijo Mateamargo es bastante razonable para tenerlo en cuenta. 
Así que adelante con la traducción que más te guste

Saludos


----------



## Serafín33

Para mí, _aventarse _es la forma más natural de decirlo, al menos en el basilecto. Los demás me son ligeramente más formales.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Por contribuir al hilo, saltar desde un edificio (no de un edificio), sería mi primera opción, seguida por tirarse desde un edificio (de nuevo no de un edificio).

Saludos.


----------



## Alma Shofner

.Jordi. said:


> Hola a todos (y todas ):
> 
> En la frase:
> 
> _la mejor manera de suicidarse es *** de un edificio muy alto_
> 
> ¿se podrían usar indistintamente sin cambio de sentido los verbos: _tirarse, arrojarse, lanzarse, aventarse_?
> 
> Gracias



Todas las formas aplican. Me parece que tirarse o lanzarse son las formas más comunes. De ahí le siguen el arrojarse y el aventarse y hasta el echarse (no muy común.)

Hasta brincar o pegar un brinco de... podría aplicar. He escuchado eso de "Se suicidó pegando un brinco desde lo alto del edificio."

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

¿"Eyectarse de un edificio" sonará muy raro?

_


----------



## swift

Vampiro said:


> ¿"Eyectarse de un edificio" sonará muy raro?
> 
> _



Buenas noches, Vampiro:

Para mí sí. Otra cosa sería eyectarse de un avión en llamas o a punto de estallar.  No sé si el resultado sería el mismo...

Un saludo,


J.-


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias...
Supongo que "expelerse" también.

Sigo votando por "saltar"
Saludos.
_


----------



## Bartocus123

Alma Shofner said:


> Todas las formas aplican. Me parece que tirarse o lanzarse son las formas más comunes. De ahí le siguen el arrojarse y el aventarse y hasta el echarse (no muy común.)
> 
> Hasta brincar o pegar un brinco de... podría aplicar. He escuchado eso de "Se suicidó pegando un brinco desde lo alto del edificio."
> 
> Saludos


 
Apoyo la moción  Creo que "brincó" es más tragicómico.

-Bartocus-


----------



## StryKeRneL

No me suena bien "aventarse" o "arrojarse", eso me suena a que uno se agarra de sí mismo y se empuja o algo así jaja, pero sí me suena bien "lanzarse", "tirarse", "saltar".


----------

